# Much requested: Stylish (male) Chihuahuas!



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

I recieved so many requests for male designs (this one is already sold!)


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Ohhhh! Too cute!!! :toothy8:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg that's just marvelous :shock: good price too :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

haha thanx... i hope these sell! everyone has been asking for more boy outfits..i have to admt it's a lot harder


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

That tux is really great! You did a really good job.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh I love it! A little tux!! Too cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

tha'ts handsome!


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thats so cute and great price


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh that is adorable :wave:


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

oh i like it a lot! Pedro would look dashing in that outfit


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats so cute...your awesome TundraQueen!


----------

